# 3 months on Nature thyroid 1st labs



## kikix5 (Jul 29, 2013)

I had a throidectomy due to possible hurhtle cell cancer (was negative after removal)

I started on synthorid, then synthroid with cytomel and finally found a doctor that gave me nature thyroid. My pills are 32.5 MG and I take 2 in the morning and one in the afternoon.

My labs are as follows:

Calcuim 9.5 Normal Range 8.5 - 10.5

T4 Uptake 1.18 normal range 0.70- 1.20

Free Thyroixine Index 3.2 (L) Normal range 6.0- 11.0

ALT 12 Normal Range 0-45

Free T3 2.2 Normal Range 1.8 - 4.6

Free T4 0.6 (L) Normal Range 0.7- 1.8

T4 3.8 (L) Normal Range 5.0- 11.0

Tsh 16.280 (H) Normal Range 0.400 - 5.500

Vitamen D 25 Hydroxy 31.0 Normal Range 31.0 - 80.0

anion gap 11 normal range 0-15

I have been working out 4-5 days a week and eating good and still can't drop the 10 lbs or inches I have gained in the last 9 months

I was in the hospital for what I thought were kidney stones last week and in those results the only abnormal ones were

Anion Gap 9 normal range 10-20

alkaline Phosphatase 125 normal range 33-110 (this test was not in the comprehensive panel that the lab that did the THryoid tests (I read that alkaline Phosphatase have to do with the liver which also does the converting)

I hope he doesn't take me off the nature thyroid, hopefully just upping it!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Question--are you taking 32.5mg total or 32.5mg pills three times a day? Either way, you still need a bump up in the dose and I would ask the doctor about your Vit. D level, too. That is very low and can also cause issues.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

^^ Agree with above. Looks like what you need is a boost up in meds, especially since you no longer have a thyroid.

When the hormones are optimized (not just in "normal" range), you may find that losing the weight comes easier. And those liver tests need to be investigated further, too. Perhaps a gastroenterologist consult. You are absolutely right in that the liver plays a big role in thyroid hormones.

Edit: And if you want to have a little bit of "light reading", check out this link on the liver & thyroid: http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/95/9/559.full


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Based on your FREE T3 results, you do need a bump up on the med.

Information above which hopefully will help!


----------



## kikix5 (Jul 29, 2013)

each pill is 32.5, so I take 65 MG in the morning and then 32.5 in the afternoon totaling 97.5 mg's a day. I am very good at taking them around the same time, I have been trying to take a multivitmen but its so hard since I have to take it so many hours before or after the nature thryoid, and by night, I forget


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Well, it sounds like you're basically taking 1 1/2 grains of Nature-Throid. With a thyroid nowhere to be found, your body would probably welcome a slight increase in dosage.

If you want to do the fuzzy math equivalent:

Each grain of Nature-Throid has 38 mcg of T4 and 9.5 mcg of T3. Since we know that T3 is roughly four times as potent as T4, we can convert it. At 1 1/2 grains, you are receiving 57 mcg of T4 and 14.25 mcg of T3.

So that's 57 mcg of T4 + (14.25 mcg X 4 factor) = ~114 mcg equivalent if you were taking T4 only.

IIRC, the average person makes around 125 - 137 mcg of thyroid hormone a day. So it could be you are a little under-medicated.


----------



## kikix5 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much guys, I have a great Dr. He appologized up and down, gave me a hug  and increased me about 60% I am now taking 2 48.75 mg pills in the morning in the morning and one 48.75 in the afternoon total of 146.25 a day!

I have labs again next week as I asked him if I can have them done more frequently then every 3 months he said yes, I have you on a standing order for every 6 weeks and when I go back in 6 months, He had a few other labs added on, too.

Now I am just battling nausea for the last 2 weeks,but he doesn't think it has to do with the increase in meds. Just had an ultrasound to see if its gallbladder

I love when a Dr owns up to his mistakes


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like a doctor to keep! Apology -- check. Dose increase -- check. Lab standing orders -- check. Wish they were all like that!

Do let us know how you start feeling on this higher dose. Definitely good news. 

As far as the nausea goes, I have noticed that when under-medicated or sliding towards the hypo side. Since we are all different, I can't say for sure what is causing your nausea. But it's a remote possibility that it is somehow tied into the thyroid issues. There are ginger chews on the market (my favorite is by Ginger People) that can help sometimes.


----------



## kikix5 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you Bigfoot, I am going to find some of those chews!

Just got new labs after 6 weeks with the increased dose and the tsh is down and t4 went up I know its lower then the normal, but I am not experiencing any hyper symtoms at all. so hopefully he will just leave it alone. He also didn't do the frees  these are the only 2 standing order tests... every 6 weeks

T4 5.0 normal range 5.0 - 11.0

TSH 0.226 normal range 0.400 - 5.500


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think the Free T3 test is the most important when taking desiccated meds. Without running it, you are really left in the dark as to where you stand. Sure, you can go by signs & symptoms, along with how you feel, but that is only part of the picture. That being said, you aren't experiencing any hyper symptoms, so that's good. Do keep in mind that hyper symptoms can sometimes mimic hypo symptoms; fatigue, brain fog, etc. Also, watch for a resting pulse over 100, as that can also sometimes mean you are over-medicated. But... nothing is in concrete with this thyroid stuff.

Your doc may freak out a little once he/she sees your TSH level. But I would be wary of changing a dose based on that alone. You need FT3 and FT4 to make a more educated decision, and then compare that to how you are feeling.


----------



## kikix5 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you all for the answers. Just had my next set of tests done..

Tsh 0.165 0.400-5.500

Free T4 0.9 0.7-1.8

Free T3 3.2 1.8 - 4.6

Cortisol 14.7 am= 3.4-26.9 pm 0.9-15.8 Test was done in AM

LH 25.6 Foll 1-12 Luteal 1-10 Post meno >20

FSH 39.7 Ref. Range: Follicular 2-11 Luteal 1-9 Post-meno 20-100

Estradiol,serum < 6 Early Foll=80-378 Luteal = 50-150 Post Menopause = <30

Cmp

Protein 7.5 6.0-8.4

Albumin 4.5 3.5-5.0

Calcium 9.5 8.5-10.5

Bilirubin total .04 0.0-1.5

Alkaline Phosphatase 80 40-150

AST 12 7.-40

Glucose 96 65-100

BUN 14 8-25

Creatinine 81 .7-1.4

Sodium 134 132-148

Potassium 4.2 3.5-5.0

Chloride 99 98-110

CO2 25 23-32

Anion Gap 9 0-15

ALT 10 0-45

I Guess Accourding to these I am menopausal (waiting on Dr to call back, mine is out of town so I get someone else.

I am wondering if my low TSH is throwing all the hormonal things off. (I am 3 years post hysterectomy but do have 1 ovary remaining)

Why can't this just be simple! I guess the tiredness and everything is due to being hyper maybe since it mimicks the hypo.. I bet he will reduce me this time


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You are not hyper with those numbers. Honestly, you could use a very small bump up in your medication because your Free T3 is only at the mid-point of the range and it could stand to be higher.


----------



## kikix5 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you jenny, the Dr that is filling in for my Dr till end of august just had the secretary or nurse call.. was just told I was being over dosed and since he doesn't know how the dosaging works with nature throid, that I have to wait for my Dr to come back. but he was saying I was getting to much  I have writen down the 75% stuff, so I can show him,

I have a extra bottle of 1/2 grain that they took me off of that I can add myself to my afternoon dose of 3/4 gram , its so small I don't think I can cut it in half. I have a bottle of .5 mcg of cytomel too ... Why does he have to be gone so long


----------

